# Width of Accucraft code 250 rail base?



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

What is the width of the base of Accucraft code 250 rail? Does it line up with Llagas which I believe is 5mm? Or micro engineering which I believe is 7mm? I'm just curious to see what I can mix and match tie strips and rail with.
Thanks,
Terry


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Accucraft/AMS rail base width for code 250 is the same as sunset valley. 5.5mm or 6.0 mm. There is no interchangeability in tie strips except with sunset valley track. Micro ENG and Llagas are too narrow . Using a larger rail web makes the rail very much stronger than other code 250. This was a design feature of Sunset Valley for many years that AMS was very wise to incorporate. I have successfully stepped on AMS code 250 without any problems and I am not a small guy. AMs tie strips for narrow gauge are available separately and now Sunset valley has redesigned their narrow gauge tie strip to present a more correct scale appearance also. This can be independantly verified with a call to Split jaw clamps for example, if you distrust my answer. Jerry makes a special clamp for code 250 that fits only Sunset and AMS. 

jonathan


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Terry, 
AMS code 250 I just purchased is 6mm. My sunset Valley is also 6mm. I know because I tried to find tie plates for the AMS rail and have had no luck. AMS says no plans to create tie plates for their rail. Sunset Valley says they no longer make tie plates for their rail. Code 250 tie plates by Micro Engineering, Llagas Creek, and Ozark Miniatures are too small. Thus I assume the base of these others are closer to 5/5.5mm.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer. I was hopeing to put some micro engineering track in AMS ties. Oh well. 

Thanks for the info.


----------

